# Forearm training



## Elivo (Jan 17, 2019)

How many directly work forearms and what have you found to be your go to for them?

ive not been directly hitting them but have thought of doing some direct work a few times a week.  Just like grabbing a few sets of something at the end of my workouts before cardio


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

Dont use straps on the majority of your pulling exercises and do hammer and reverse grip curls.  Really though, what makes for super impressive forearms is low bodyfat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2019)

If you want huge forearms, email John Meadows and ask him about his jelqing program.


----------



## Elivo (Jan 17, 2019)

I don’t use straps as long as I can hold the weight, once grip starts going I use them because I refuse to not lift heavy just due to grip slipping.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 17, 2019)

never did direct forearm work. They get plenty during everyday training.  I've always had pretty decent forearms without working them directly


----------



## snake (Jan 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Dont use straps on the majority of your pulling exercises and do hammer and reverse grip curls.  Really though, what makes for super impressive forearms is low bodyfat.



If you're doing back, work your back. You want to do forearms, do forearms. Straps were and still are a major contributor to my back development. There's a difference between hand strength and forearm size. My forearms are not the best and I do work them. That being said, with average forearms, I never dropped a DL because I lost my grip. 

And yes, in a pose, shredded forearms look huge.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 17, 2019)

snake said:


> If you're doing back, work your back. You want to do forearms, do forearms. Straps were and still are a major contributor to my back development. There's a difference between hand strength and forearm size. My forearms are not the best and I do work them. That being said, with average forearms, I never dropped a DL because I lost my grip.
> 
> And yes, in a pose, shredded forearms look huge.




Deadlifts are different but I have found that if you dont use straps for rows and other pulling exercises, you wont need them. I use them on a few of my heavier sets on back day but that's really because theyre usually the beginning of big drop sets. 

For me, my grip strength caught up with my back very quickly when I dropped the straps and my forearms improved. Always been a lagging bodypart for me. 

Also, if you can force yourself to do it, leave a hand exerciser in your car and twice a day pump that thing to failure with each hand. Forearms will be screaming. Veins come soon after


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 17, 2019)

https://www.roguefitness.com/rogue-wrist-roller

these work best for forearms. Doesn’t have to be rogue but that’s definitely a good one.


----------



## Grego (Jan 17, 2019)

no straps when doing pulling exercises will grow your forearms


----------



## daddyboul (Jan 17, 2019)

The thing that uncle manny posted will definitely make you feel a burn, I also really like regular wrist curls. From what I understand, arm wrestlers have pretty strong and massive forearms. Looking at what arm wrestlers do to train might be a good place to look.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ll throw underhand (supinated) barbell rows into the discussion... they hit the bottom of your forearms and give you a nice pump.

If that doesn’t work max out your AI and try jerkin’ it.


----------



## motown1002 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have never worked forearms directly, but wide grip straight bar curl always made them burn.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 17, 2019)

Just remember to do hammer curls and reverse curls when you guys do forearm work to keep elbow pains at bay please.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 17, 2019)

Push ups and stress balls


----------



## PFM (Jan 19, 2019)

For some reason me right forearm is bigger than me left (stan voice)


----------

